# Sticky  Field care for your trophy fish.



## DZtaxidermy

By request from a member of the site I am going to give some tips on caring for your trophy fish so it will be in good shape when it gets to your taxidermist.

*SKIN MOUNTS*

1.) Get your fish on ice. It is best to keep them cold so they retain all their original markings. Don't put them on a stringer off the side of the boat for the day. Surface water temps can be too warm. A stringer can do damage to the fish as well.

2.)Be extra careful handling coldwater fish. They lose their scales easily. It is best with coldwater fish to wrap them in a wet towel before putting them on ice to help prevent scale loss.

3.)*DO NOT GUT YOUR FISH.*

4.) If you can't get to the taxidermist right away then you need to freeze your fish. Wrap your fish in a very wet terrycloth towel making sure all fins are flat against the body. Place the fish in a garbage bag and freeze.

*REPRODUCTIONS*

1.) Take a length measurement.

2.) Take a girth measurement around the fattest part of the belly.

3.) Take a couple good photos of your fish.

4.) Take your measurements and photos to your taxidermist and you're good to go.

Basically just use common sense. Treat your fish like the trophy that it is and you can have a great fish mount on the wall.


----------



## LoBrass

Good recommendations


----------



## steelbandit

great post man good looking out!!!


----------



## duxdog

Just to add a bit. Put your fish in cool water or a slushy ice water. Your tax. will love you. If it is going into the freezer for a while, spray it down with water and set it in the freezer til froze. Then take a soaking wet cloth(don't use a coarse fabic cuz it will cause marking) and wrap the fish up and put in a bag and freez. Make sure all of the fins are flatttened down the best you can.


----------



## Fishtaxi

IMO...never wrap a fish in anything other then a plastic bag. Try and freeze your fish on a flat surface in the freezer and then wrap it plastic bag or 2 and tape it tight.
T shirts, towels,news paper,paper towel and so on are just bad all around. Also never lay a fish in the freezer on the grates or it will indent and may not come out.

I cast my own parts and a nice imprint from a towel just makes me cringe.


----------



## duxdog

Fishtaxi said:


> IMO...never wrap a fish in anything other then a plastic bag. Try and freeze your fish on a flat surface in the freezer and then wrap it plastic bag or 2 and tape it tight.
> T shirts, towels,news paper,paper towel and so on are just bad all around. Also never lay a fish in the freezer on the grates or it will indent and may not come out.
> 
> I cast my own parts and a nice imprint from a towel just makes me cringe.


 
Taxi, I did state to wet the fish down and freeze it BEFORE you put any material on it. I cast my own fish and produce many replicas. I have never had any issues with this method.


----------



## Fishtaxi

dux......I never said my responce was to say yours was wrong...trust me I woulda called you on it if I ment it that way.

Its just my opinion and kinda drilling home for a customer to not use anything that could leave marks. But yes I read the "BEFORE" part just sorry to say most customers wont take the time to "spray freeze a fish" before they wrap it.


----------



## duxdog

Fishtaxi said:


> dux......I never said my responce was to say yours was wrong...trust me I woulda called you on it if I ment it that way.
> 
> Its just my opinion and kinda drilling home for a customer to not use anything that could leave marks. But yes I read the "BEFORE" part just sorry to say most customers wont take the time to "spray freeze a fish" before they wrap it.


AMEN. And then want you to work miracles.:lol:


----------



## Fishtaxi

Lmao or for free


----------



## Pike Eyes

Thanks for the tips. It is well appreciated.


----------



## VennyPursuit

excellent info


----------



## toto

If I ever get a steelhead that i want for a mount to stay hooked up, I'll use this advice. Thanks


----------



## seabass810

Caught a nice steelhead 2 weeks ago. Kinda kicking myself for not trying to find a place to freeze it. Thought about replica but wasn't sure it would look as good. Just have to catch bigger one next year


----------

